# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  porridge

## GeorgeMan

το πιο απλο ποριτζ με βρωμη... η βρωμη σε γραμμ που θετε ( εγω τρωω πρωι 2 μεγαλες κουταλιες σουπας)  νερο να τη σκεπασει η γαλα η γαλα..αμυγδαλου...στα μικροκυματα 2 λεπτα  μετα βαλτε αν θετε ..εγω βαζω.....κανελα κευλανης  μισο κουταλακι  μαυρη σοκολατα 80% η 70% ( εγω 10 γρ) και maca ενα κουταλακι....και ΤΕΛΟΣ ΧΑΧΑ

----------

